# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) شروحات :  قبل ان تبدء فى مشروع محل صيانة موبايلات شاهد هذا الفيديو

## mohamed73

قبل ان تبدء فى مشروع محل صيانة موبايلات شاهد هذا الفيديو      
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

